# Armstrongs new madone!



## quickfeet18 (Mar 2, 2007)

holy crap this paint is hot! I liked the central park bike a lot but this is a whole new level. It is custom for the Tour down under this month.


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

Strange that he's using a Livestrong motif - instead of Astana. He had said that he would train in LS colors, but use Astana in races. I guess he meant that only for his wearable kit.

The numbers on the frame are somewhat obscure references:

1274 days between races
27.5 million cancer deaths (in the US only?) during that time


----------



## quickfeet18 (Mar 2, 2007)

I think it is cool. lot of pro riders get different paint schemes from the standard team bikes. I did see that from the cyclingnews sneak peak there where astana painted frames that had some livestrong paint in different places on the frame. When I went back later the link to pictures was gone... secrets?


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

Thats a sweet looking ride.

I may be crazy, but that top tube does not appear to be as rearward sloping as a stock Madone frame, looks much flatter across the top. Anyone care to offer any thoughts or opinions on that???


----------



## QUiTSPiNiNArOuND (Mar 15, 2002)

your crazy....jk

The lack of slope is due to the fact that this is a pro model, which as a shorter head tube and thus creates less of a slope. The top tube is also flat on Madone models...but you should already know that one. ;-)


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

I know the top surface of the top tube is flat, but thats not what Im talking about. His top tube has virtually no slope. He always said he'd never ride a sloping top tube so it wouldn't surprise me that Trek created a custom frame for him - looks like a commercial frame, but with subtle changes and I'm telling you that top tube is one of them. Go to Treks website, look at 6.9 pictures and you will see that on the stock 6.9 pro frame, the top tube still looks like it slopes more than Lance's does. Call me crazy...


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

QUiTSPiNiNArOuND said:


> your crazy....jk
> 
> The lack of slope is due to the fact that this is a pro model, which as a shorter head tube and thus creates less of a slope. The top tube is also flat on Madone models...but you should already know that one. ;-)


He may be crazy, but in this case '08 is right.  
If you look at the TT (below) it runs almost parallel, but in the Madone 5.2 pro photo (below), there's a distinct slope towards the seat cluster. Further, if you look at the Livestrong bike (first photo in the OP's post), notice how much taller the seat mast (not to be confused with the cap) is compared to the 5.2. Lastly (same photo), notice how much lower (from the mast) the seat stays are. In a way, the rear triangle reminds me of Giant/ Felt's compact geo. 

View attachment 152379

View attachment 152393


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

PJ352 said:


> He may be crazy, but in this case '08 is right.
> If you look at the TT (below) it runs almost parallel, but in the Madone 5.2 pro photo (link below), there's a distinct slope towards the seat cluster. Further, if you look at the Livestrong bike (first photo in the OP's post), notice how much taller the seat mast (not to be confused with the cap) is compared to the 5.2. Lastly (same photo), notice how much lower (from the mast) the seat stays are. In a way, the rear triangle reminds me of Giant/ Felt's compact geo.
> Note: I tried to d/load the 5.2 photo for a side by side comparison, but it was too large and needed to be resized.
> View attachment 152379
> ...


Once again, PJ has my back!!! Thanks!!:thumbsup:


----------



## quickfeet18 (Mar 2, 2007)

it is probably the angle of the picture. I doubt they would make a molds for a custom madone.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

quickfeet18 said:


> it is probably the angle of the picture. I doubt they would make a molds for a custom madone.


Are you serious??!! You only wish you had the $$ LA has brought Trek through the years. They'd definitely mold a custom Madone for him. To a large degree, Trek's short term financial success rests on the next TdF, especially considering the current economic environment. A win for him translates into megabucks in sales of the new Madone.

Beyond (all) that, during the development phase several different molds are tested. This very easily could have been one. All it would've taken is an elongated seat tube and mast which levels the TT and (appears to) lower the seat stays.


----------



## pfeiff (Dec 21, 2008)

According to Trek road bike marketing manager Scott Daubert, lying beneath the custom finish is a fully standard 58cm Madone 6.9 frame pulled directly off the production line. 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=tech/2009/features/livestrong_tdu_trek09

http://www.bikingbis.com/blog/_archives/2009/1/12/4054490.html

The bike is a "fully standard 58cm Madone 6.9 frame pulled directly off the production line,"


----------



## pfeiff (Dec 21, 2008)

Astana kit:
http://twitpic.com/12bg0
http://twitpic.com/12b66


----------



## pfeiff (Dec 21, 2008)

and article with hella pics:
http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,25197,24907595-2722,00.html


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice looking frame but I don't really like the yellow on the wheels.


----------



## quickfeet18 (Mar 2, 2007)

PJ352 said:


> Are you serious??!! You only wish you had the $$ LA has brought Trek through the years. They'd definitely mold a custom Madone for him. To a large degree, Trek's short term financial success rests on the next TdF, especially considering the current economic environment. A win for him translates into megabucks in sales of the new Madone.
> 
> Beyond (all) that, during the development phase several different molds are tested. This very easily could have been one. All it would've taken is an elongated seat tube and mast which levels the TT and (appears to) lower the seat stays.



The article says it is a fully stock 58cm madone, so no I don;t think they made him a custom one for his comeback.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

pfeiff said:


> According to Trek road bike marketing manager Scott Daubert, lying beneath the custom finish is a fully standard 58cm Madone 6.9 frame pulled directly off the production line.
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=tech/2009/features/livestrong_tdu_trek09
> 
> ...


There's no way its a stock off the line 58 6.9. With all due respect to Scott, and I've spoken with him a number of times over the last year, he wasn't even correct with the info he gave me regarding the seat cap clamp change that was made early on in the Msdones life cycle (the silver to black clamp). I will search out the particular post where he comes clean that he was wrong and post it if I find it. Point is, even though he works for Trek, he's not always correct. BS on the stock frame.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

Scotts admission of giving out incorrect information

January 14, 2008
Seat cap continuous improvement
I gave out some misleading information associated with the continuous improvements made to the 2008 Madone's seat cap design. I want to set the record straight.

Visually, the difference is that the newer cap has a painted clamp and the carbon portion of the cap is now 10mm longer. The added length allows for a broader range of height adjustment. The added length applies to both the standard and long caps and to all three seat offset options.

The new black clamp is also positioned at 90 degrees to the cap (not angled like the original) so the clamp is more effective. This 90 degree repositioning decreased the torque required to keep the cap in place. The clamp bolts are now torqued to 5-7 N*m.

The section width of the revised clamp is 15mm narrower on the new clamp so rider's legs have even more room.

These revisions went into place in September of 2007 and were on sale to consumers in October of 2007. 

The internal dimensions of the older and newer cap are the same. The caps are interchangeable, the clamps are not. Trek dealers are not exchanging old for new but new caps can be purchased individually.

So you see, just because SCOTT said it, doesn't make it gospel. Go look at any 6.9 pics, there is NO WAY the slope of the top tube is identical. It would not be a far stretch for Trek to custom mfr a frame for Lance. Smarten up people.


----------



## GGW (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi there 

I dont see a slope on these photos either .Good observation 08 Madone .


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

quickfeet18 said:


> The article says it is a fully stock 58cm madone, so no I don;t think they made him a custom one for his comeback.


Well, if the article said it, it must be true. And if a Trek spokesperson said it, even moreso.  

As I recall, George W. and Dick C. both made numerous statements through the years that were so wrong they are now laughable. BUT, I read it all in articles, so it must all be true. Sorry, but what I SEE means more than what I READ, and I consider the source. 

Additionally, '08 is right about Scott's track record. Not always stellar. In reality, I think what is going on is it's a stock (as in production run - same carbon, layup) frame with custom geo (read non-sloping TT) for LA.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

GGW said:


> Hi there
> 
> I dont see a slope on these photos either .Good observation 08 Madone .


+1 Thank you!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

quickfeet18 said:


> it is probably the angle of the picture. I doubt they would make a molds for a custom madone.


Its not the angle of the picture, and... they didn't make a mold for a custom Madone, they made a mold for a custom Madone for LANCE! There is a difference!


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

You really cannot tell from the pictures, even the one that supposedly shows a level top tube, but that pic too is taken at an angle...look for the handlebars and the wall's baseboard.

FWIW, his "NYC" Madone has a sloping top tube, also the Madone he is using to practice with Astana for the TDU likewise has a sloping TT. While that is not indicative that the "Livestrong" Madone also has a sloping TT, it is just food for thought.

True, top stars ride custom frames, even from big manufacturers (eg. Boonen's custom Specialized, etc.), however I must say, that Trek has always (to the point of it being a corporate philosophy) prided itself that the bike you are riding, is the *exact* same bike that LA or any other top star is riding.

I am not sure of the process that would be required, a custom layup of that type of change would be much more than just molding some different length tubes. The sockets at the seat cluster, head tube and rear dropouts would all have to be modified in their angles.

Additionally the sneak peak that Trek sent out a week or so ago about the "Livestrong" Madone frame included many pictures of the frame during it's detailing and prep. From from those pictures, there is no reason to think that it was anything other than a stock frame, see for instance the other bikes in the background and the frame size masking. 

Don't forget also that he is on a 58cm Madone. The 56 and 58 (with the 58 being slightly the winner) seem to have the least amount of slope in the TT. I won't go into detail, but looking at the geometries indicates this too. I also ride with several other guys on different sized Pro version Madones, and this also bears this out. It is subtle, but there. Not sure if the BB height also influences this, but note that the BB height on the 58 is also the same as the 60 & 62s. This is going to push the TT up at the seat cluster, and this is shown by the standover on the 58 which is a large (largest differential between any other size, except the 56) @ 25mm over the 56 with the even 20mm diff in Head tube length.

Now that we are all confused....

Count me as thinking that Scott D. is telling it like it is (this time) and that this Madone is stock.

zac


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

I'm sure Lance asked for a bike with less slope. Remember his comments when compact frames came out, he said they looked like "girls bikes". That is why Trek stayed with the traditional geometry of the old madone.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

08Madone5.2 said:


> Its not the angle of the picture, and... they didn't make a mold for a custom Madone, they made a mold for a custom Madone for LANCE! There is a difference!


08, do you have a source for this? Because I have to say that you sound pretty emphatic about it. 

If it is just from the photos, bear in mind that many modern digital cameras, and photo editing equipment have image stabilization and leveling features, so that may be the reason for the level TT too.

I am pretty indifferent either way, I just think it is a really cool paint scheme, but if you have a source for other information, spill...

zac


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

zac said:


> ...I have to say that you sound pretty emphatic about it....
> zac


It's just the caffeine 'talking'.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

I have no "source," just stating what looks to me to be obvious. Its not a far stretch for Trek to mfr a custom frame for its premier rider.


----------



## pfeiff (Dec 21, 2008)

08Madone5.2 said:


> Scotts admission of giving out incorrect information
> 
> So you see, just because SCOTT said it, doesn't make it gospel. Go look at any 6.9 pics, there is NO WAY the slope of the top tube is identical. It would not be a far stretch for Trek to custom mfr a frame for Lance. Smarten up people.



Chill brother. Don't get your spandex in a bunch.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

PJ352 said:


> It's just the caffeine 'talking'.



Could be...look at the down tubes on the Livestrong Madone and the stock photo Madone...now tilt the Livestrong Madone so the down tubes are parallel, and voila, the Livestrong has a sloping TT. But again this only works if the DTs have the same slope between sizes.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

08Madone5.2 said:


> I have no "source," just stating what looks to me to be obvious. Its not a far stretch for Trek to mfr a custom frame for its premier rider.


I agree it would not be a stretch for them to do so. But I just don't see it in the photos.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Oh, and by the way, for those who think that they used some older pre-production moulds. Take a look at the drive side stays and dropout. It is clearly an RDH which indicates a later production run. This doesn't really mesh with using early moulds that they had to avoid the sloping TT. Again, this is not definitive, but it is just one more bit that points to a regular stock frame.

The only thing that really wouldn't surprise me is: If the "Livestrong" was OCLV Black. I am thinking with that outfit (SRAM Red) that bike in OCLV Red wouldn't tip 6800 grams.

zac


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

zac said:


> Oh, and by the way, for those who think that they used some older pre-production moulds. Take a look at the drive side stays and dropout. It is clearly an RDH which indicates a later production run. This doesn't really mesh with using early moulds that they had to avoid the sloping TT. Again, this is not definitive, but it is just one more bit that points to a regular stock frame.
> 
> The only thing that really wouldn't surprise me is: If the "Livestrong" was OCLV Black. I am thinking with that outfit (SRAM Red) that bike in OCLV Red wouldn't tip 6800 grams.
> 
> zac


Points taken, but IMO it would not be difficult for Trek to use part of a pre production mold and still utilize the current RDH. Save for the TdF, I don't follow the pro circuit that closely, so unless I see more (and better) pics prior to July, who knows!


----------



## QUiTSPiNiNArOuND (Mar 15, 2002)

I agree with you zac. But Trek is pretty honest when it comes to prototype models and stuff of that nature. An example was the prototype TT bike that Lance was using that went to Ekimov. They were also open about the fact that the discovery madone's were in fact black models. If you guys are waiting for something new to pop up at trek, just wait for the tt bike, which is almost surely in the works. Oh ya, as well as some super deep dish wheels from "hedtrager."


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

Companies have no problems making a one-off for top riders. Specialized made a custom mold for Tom Boonen & his back ailments caused by a stock frame. Even Cannondale made a one-off Super6 for Daniele Bennati on Liquigas. Yeah Bennati, a great sprinter but no Lance in terms of marketability.

Lance has so much star power than any manufacturer would be exactly what he asks for since having him ride that bike will generate thousands of sales of "stock" bikes to the masses. I'm sure they try to keep in on the DL but bike lovers figure it out & eventually the manufacturers own up to it.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

Thank God for an interesting thread!!! We need this type of thing to help us get through the winter months!!

But, that TT is definitely not sloped like a production frame!! LOL


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

capt_phun said:


> Companies have no problems making a one-off for top riders. Specialized made a custom mold for Tom Boonen & his back ailments caused by a stock frame. Even Cannondale made a one-off Super6 for Daniele Bennati on Liquigas. Yeah Bennati, a great sprinter but no Lance in terms of marketability.
> 
> Lance has so much star power than any manufacturer would be exactly what he asks for since having him ride that bike will generate thousands of sales of "stock" bikes to the masses. I'm sure they try to keep in on the DL but bike lovers figure it out & eventually the manufacturers own up to it.



Not that you're incorrect but the Boonen Specialized frame might not qualify as no problem. They had to make an aluminum frame as a temporary solution which is no problem but long term he needed a new mold which is not cheap.


----------



## quickfeet18 (Mar 2, 2007)

do you really think that the current madone frame was made without Lance's input in the first place? He's been riding one for the last two years why would he want a custom bike all of a sudden now? Yes he made the comment about the compact frame when he was a pro and getting paid to ride a traditional frame. Of course he would say they sucked at the time. Trek loves letting customers know that the bikes the pros are riding are exactly what you can buy. Remember how many times you heard that discovery was riding 5.2s in 07'?


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

quickfeet18 said:


> do you really think that the current madone frame was made without Lance's input in the first place? He's been riding one for the last two years why would he want a custom bike all of a sudden now? Yes he made the comment about the compact frame when he was a pro and getting paid to ride a traditional frame. Of course he would say they sucked at the time. Trek loves letting customers know that the bikes the pros are riding are exactly what you can buy. Remember how many times you heard that discovery was riding 5.2s in 07'?


TREK got input from Lance the way Ferrari consults with Schumacher for its models. Lance was hanging it up when the new Madone (08) was being developed and I highly doubt he chipped in his ideas with the thought rolling around in his head that "hey, I'll be back one day, so I better keep that in mind when I give Trek my input." Lance's association helps sells bikes, he had a long and successful relationship with Trek so it only makes sense that he'd lend his name, support and input for the next generation Madone. You have to be kidding though if you think that if Lance asked Trek to tweak a frame for him to comeback and do the TdF with, that they wouldn't bend over backwards to accommodate him. There's no way thats a stock frame he's riding.


----------



## quickfeet18 (Mar 2, 2007)

I think that you basing your entire point off one grainy photo and your own personal opinion and attacking anyone who says differently is ridiculous. You have no proof to back up your claims. Yes I am sure that trek could make lance a frame if they wanted to. Did they in this case? Probably not. The reason I say this is 1) Trek said it was stock. 2)I am sure lance had more than a minor part in the design of the new madone. it has been said many times that lance is a Trek athlete for life. If you owned a bike company would you ask the winningest Tour rider of all time what he thought? Lastly the new madone uses the same fit as the madone that Armstrong pretty much had designed for himself. what would he need to change to suit his tastes when it already was built for him?


----------



## QUiTSPiNiNArOuND (Mar 15, 2002)

Another point to make is if Trek did make a new bike for Lance, they would want everyone to know. Why keep something that they spent a ton of money on and keep it a secret? Trek is all about R & D, that's one of the reasons people buy some of there high end bikes.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

quickfeet18 said:


> I think that you basing your entire point off one grainy photo and your own personal opinion and attacking anyone who says differently is ridiculous. You have no proof to back up your claims. Yes I am sure that trek could make lance a frame if they wanted to. Did they in this case? Probably not. The reason I say this is 1) Trek said it was stock. 2)I am sure lance had more than a minor part in the design of the new madone. it has been said many times that lance is a Trek athlete for life. If you owned a bike company would you ask the winningest Tour rider of all time what he thought? Lastly the new madone uses the same fit as the madone that Armstrong pretty much had designed for himself. what would he need to change to suit his tastes when it already was built for him?


Not attacking anybody, and yes it is my personal opinion. Remember, Trek also said only AFTER they won their last TdF that the 6.9 that all the world saw was in fact a rebadged 5.2 because the red carbon layup wasnt ready in time to be used in the TdF. Just because a company says one thing, doesnt mean that is in fact the actual case. Companies play designs and strategies close to the vest so as not to give their competition any meaningful insight until the time is ready. And the redesigned 08 Madone, while built with Lances input, was not built for Lance.


----------



## quickfeet18 (Mar 2, 2007)

I realize it wasn't built for lance but the previous generation was with the geometry he liked. If the new madone kept that geometry why would lance need a different frame made?


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

quickfeet18 said:


> I realize it wasn't built for lance but the previous generation was with the geometry he liked. If the new madone kept that geometry why would lance need a different frame made?


Ok, lets assume that geometry can be the same for a sloped TT or a more horizontal TT. 07 had a straight TT, 08 has sloped TT - same geometry. If thats the case, maybe it boils down to nothing more than Lance's preference for aesthetics. Maybe he just likes the more traditional look of a level TT. Again, something that Trek can do for him somewhat easily. 
On that note, I retire form this thread. Happy riding to all!!!


----------



## MANTEIGA (Sep 26, 2008)

*Here You Go......*

The top purple line is Lances TT.
The bottom is the 5.2' TT.........


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Well there are some new photos up, and the "Livestrong" Madone is definitely a sloping TT. 

zac


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

zac said:


> Well there are some new photos up, and the "Livestrong" Madone is definitely a sloping TT.
> 
> zac


Where? Please post link


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

08Madone5.2 said:


> Where? Please post link


http://twitpic.com/12kkh


----------



## quickfeet18 (Mar 2, 2007)

Boo Ya

and do those look like new shoes?


----------



## QUiTSPiNiNArOuND (Mar 15, 2002)

looks like it, hope to see better quality pics.


----------



## pfeiff (Dec 21, 2008)

sometimerider said:


> http://twitpic.com/12kkh



you can look at this pic full--still grainy though.

http://twitpic.com/12kkh/full


and compare it to this pic of a 6.9er off the Trek site:

http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/road/madone/madone69pro/


I don't know....Looks pretty dang close.


----------



## quickfeet18 (Mar 2, 2007)

It is a 58. Perhaps the sloping top tube is throwing you off. My first race on a sloping top tube..

quote from armstrong


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*Another photo*

new bike


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

Whatever that frame is, the kit colors and the color scheme of the bike and wheelset are a god awful combination.


----------



## amicus (Mar 2, 2007)

ping771 said:


> Whatever that frame is, the kit colors and the color scheme of the bike and wheelset are a god awful combination.


I agree plus looking at his leg extension, the bike looks too small for his size. I know racers tend to downsize but it just doesn't look right.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

quickfeet18 said:


> It is a 58. Perhaps the sloping top tube is throwing you off. My first race on a sloping top tube..
> 
> quote from armstrong


Was that his answer to the question.... why in God's name are you riding a bike four sizes too small??!!

Talk about angles pics are taken and their effect. He looks like a Giant on a toy bike. No matter though, my $$ says he'll still attain his goal.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

amicus said:


> I agree plus looking at his leg extension, the bike looks too small for his size. I know racers tend to downsize but it just doesn't look right.


This is what baffles me. I am 5' 11.75" with a pretty nominal stature, and I ride a 56cm Madone Pro with a 110cm stem, and have ridden 56cm Madones for the last 5 years.

I could easily ride a 56 or 58, so I opt for the 56. (old habits die hard -smaller stiffer frames don't mean all that much with carbon these days.)

But LA is about 5' 9.5" or so...maybe it is his hunch back that makes him a bit shorter in stature...and that looks to be a 90-100cm stem and he doesn't look stretched out at all. I know he has abnormally long femurs for a man his size, so that could also be it...but damn he looks like a f'n giant on that 58.

And I know it is a 58

zac


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

zac said:


> This is what baffles me. I am 5' 11.75" with a pretty nominal stature, and I ride a 56cm Madone Pro with a 110cm stem, and have ridden 56cm Madones for the last 5 years.
> 
> I could easily ride a 56 or 58, so I opt for the 56. (old habits die hard -smaller stiffer frames don't mean all that much with carbon these days.)
> 
> ...


Im 5 ft 9 and ride a 54 which fits beautifully. Am I missing something here??


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

08Madone5.2 said:


> Im 5 ft 9 and ride a 54 which fits beautifully. Am I missing something here??


yes, do you think you would fit a 58 comfortably, and not be stretched out on it?


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

zac said:


> yes, do you think you would fit a 58 comfortably, and not be stretched out on it?


There's no way I would be comfortable on a 58. My 54, although stock, fits like it was custom made for me. While I might be able to physically ride a 58, I know I'd be stretched out on it.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

08Madone5.2 said:


> Im 5 ft 9 and ride a 54 which fits beautifully. Am I missing something here??





08Madone5.2 said:


> There's no way I would be comfortable on a 58. My 54, although stock, fits like it was custom made for me. While I might be able to physically ride a 58, I know I'd be stretched out on it.


08 you just answered your own question.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*Comparison*

1992 vs. 2009. the Merckx should be a 58TT (or very close) and a 57 seat tube.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

Ok, I guess I stand corrected - here is the definitive from Trek:

http://trekroad.typepad.com/trekroad/2009/01/delivery-the-bike.html


----------



## Cereal_Killer (Dec 11, 2005)

Good article and pictures about the bike at Bike Radar. Even shows all the details about his components. 

http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/article/lance-armstrongs-trek-madone-69-livestrong-20045

Also, what's up with the "noodle" on the front der? Never seen this before.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Cereal_Killer said:


> Good article and pictures about the bike at Bike Radar. Even shows all the details about his components.
> 
> http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/article/lance-armstrongs-trek-madone-69-livestrong-20045
> 
> Also, what's up with the "noodle" on the front der? Never seen this before.


Not alot of experience with Red, other than riding it a few times, and I know it sounds absurd, but does the cage or the chain rub the cable on occasion? because of the cable routing through the BB shell, which is not unique, but maybe an issue with this set up. Other than that, I have no clue.


----------



## epicxt (Apr 26, 2005)

*Hmmm...*



merckxman said:


> 1992 vs. 2009. the Merckx should be a 58TT (or very close) and a 57 seat tube.


I agree that something seems funky with the shot of Lance on his new ride. It almost looks like the dimension of the pic has been changed, giving it that "smushed" look you get from carnival mirrors...


----------



## Tinshield (Jun 29, 2008)

zac said:


> This is what baffles me. I am 5' 11.75" with a pretty nominal stature, and I ride a 56cm Madone Pro with a 110cm stem, and have ridden 56cm Madones for the last 5 years.
> 
> I could easily ride a 56 or 58, so I opt for the 56. (old habits die hard -smaller stiffer frames don't mean all that much with carbon these days.)
> 
> ...


I am 5'10 and ride a 58cm Madone with a 90mm stem. I prefer the 58 even though I could fit on a 56 without much issue. It's all personal preference. I would rather have less seat post and less stem and, no, I don't feel too stretched out.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

epicxt said:


> I agree that something seems funky with the shot of Lance on his new ride. It almost looks like the dimension of the pic has been changed, giving it that "smushed" look you get from carnival mirrors...


I think it's just an odd picture. His hands are well back of the hoods, almost on the tops, and he's sitting forward in the saddle, you can see it sticking out the back. There's plenty of photos of him in TdU now that show the bike is his usual fit.


----------



## epicxt (Apr 26, 2005)

davidka said:


> I think it's just an odd picture. His hands are well back of the hoods, almost on the tops, and he's sitting forward in the saddle, you can see it sticking out the back. There's plenty of photos of him in TdU now that show the bike is his usual fit.


Could be. I know that I've seen many pictures of myself on a bike where I think "Do I really look like that when I ride?"


----------



## BluRooster (Sep 11, 2006)

Really different looking bike. I like it. What brand/model of seat?


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

Man to my eye that is one butt ugly bike. Maybe it's the wheels, but that is just horrid. (& I have a black & yellow bike)

Len


----------

